# Cooking chicken quarters for 700 people



## Capt Ron1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey everyone!,
 Need some advice. I have been requested to cook 700 chicken quarters for an event. No time on when it starts. I'm cooking on a tucker cooker and of course they will be cooked in batches of 75 @ 250 degrees
Questions: 


How much rub do I need?
How much charcoal do I need?
How long before the event should I start cooking the quarters?
Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2013)

You could cut way down on time if you were to cook at a temp closer to 300


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2013)

I would tell the cheap bastids to cook it themselves. Large amounts of leg quarters are a super pain in the coola. Lowest a rational person should sink on that deal is splits. It also is real dangerous to cook chicken for public consumption. Some old blue hair see a red spot and start screaming "raw chicken" then you can throw the remainder in the trash.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2013)

BW speaks the truth .


----------



## Capt Ron1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Thanks...*

Thanks BW & Cliff... 
I will suggest to them to do halves... 
If they go that route can you'al give me some answers to my questions then?
Have a great weekend...
CR


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2013)

Normal serving of splits for grown folks is a half each..but to conserve groceries would be best to serve it up a quarter at a time..like the Cafeterias do it. Just mash half in two at the top of the thigh. That give them a leg and thigh or half a breastes and a wing. Obvious gluttonous looking fat boy could have a whole half. That be a total of 350 cluckers by my math. That prob and hopefully leave leftovers. If it aint your money dont sweat the leftovers. Folks love to take some home. 

How much rub would depend on salty it is. The kind I tend to use can be regulated by color. Now some of the cajun seasonings such as Tonys can't be regularted by color. They will get you way to salty. Have to prentend those are salt because thats what they are. How much total you will need is a hard question. Depend on what you got and how heavy you use it. For that much meat I would like to have a bunch..lol. 5 lbs maybe?

Same story on the charcoal. Hard to say without breaking out the slide rule and measuring your pit and see what kinda crappy charcoal you got. On my big pit I would want at least 200 lbs of Mejico Mesquite which burns hot and long with minimal ash..plust access to get more quickly if things goes to sheet. 

A wise man would talk them into pushed pork sandwiches..sweet beans and tater chips. That is what real folks eat and much less wear and tear on the Cookie. 

Kids like hot dogs and some grownups too. Any young skulls of mush in the crowd you need to heat em up some to save them eating up and/or wasting the good stuff. 

Keeps us posted.


----------

